# Shopvac vs. Rigid vaccuum



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

My vote is for Ridgid between the 2 but I have 2 craftsman that are close to 20 years old and still going strong.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen where the DIY Shop Vac's have gone way down hill.
I have three Ridgid's in three different sizes. The cords and hoses are longer and heavier duty then the Shop Vac.
I've abused them all and they all still work after many years of service.
The filters are expensive so watch for them on sale or once in a while they sell a box with 4 filters and the forth one is free.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Are the blower models any good? It would be great to have a blower


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

They would be good if you have a use for them. Personally both of mine has that feature but in 20 years I don't think I have ever used it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Blower? For what?
Just hook the hose up to the exhaust hole and you have a blower.
If you need a blower I'd use an electric leaf blower instead.
Far more power.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just get one that still takes bags!!!:yes: I don't shop in box stores. Last shop vac I got was from a tool store.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

The blowers are great for blowing up water toys, especially the bigger ones that require lots of volume without a lot of pressure.

I have a couple of large inflate able party rafts that I use a 12Volt leaf blower to inflate 90% and finish off with a compressor.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have abused the hell out of my Rigid.....still going good.....

Just make sure you get the one with a 2.5" hose....you spend a lot less time de-clogging it.


----------



## jponto07 (Jul 6, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Just get one that still takes bags!!!:yes: I don't shop in box stores. Last shop vac I got was from a tool store.


Are the bags better than the filters??


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jponto07 said:


> Are the bags better than the filters??


It depends on what you are vacuuming up I guess. And it is not a matter of filters or bags. For some things you want both. Fine sawdust and drywall dust will clog the best of filters in a hurry and find their way to the motor. I just find comfort in being able to toss a bag full of the stuff and then clean the filter too.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

No filter needed on my Shop Vac. Nothing makes it into the vac except the fine stuff that the filter catches.


----------



## jponto07 (Jul 6, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> No filter needed on my Shop Vac. Nothing makes it into the vac except the fine stuff that the filter catches.


Now this intrigues me. Where did you pick this up? Any idea what kind of power the vac would need? (I'm looking for a new one) I have a fairly decent shop vac thats super small (5gal 1.25 inch hose), and a crappy Craftsman that is about 15 gal (2.5 inch hose).

That being said, I'm completely UNsatisfied with my current dust collection methods.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Search you tube for "Dust Deputy". Several videos demonstrate how it works. The Woodwhisperer did a test of several models and this one was the winner.

One member on another forum told me he uses it with a Bucket Max (Lowe's) so no doubt it would work with your vac. 

Note: There may be conflict with hose sizes and fittings. There is no standard that any manufacturer follows. I have had to resort to some ******* ways to get my hoses to fit the tools but as long as I get a fit, I am OK with it.

I bought the kit from my local Woodcraft store.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I gave up on the Shop Vacs. I don't abuse them nor do I use them a whole lot but the darn things would go bad in a year's time. Finally wised up and went to HD and got a Ridgid. Three years going strong under lots of abuse. I especially like the wheels on the Ridgid.......not the crappy, cheap plastic ones you get with a Shop Vac. I will never go back to Shop Vac.


----------



## Toolguy1964 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigid and Craftsman are both manufactured by Emerson Electric and share the same basic make up between models. Emerson warrants the motors for life on both brands. I have 3 Rigid, 2 Craftsman and a Shop Vac and hands down, the Ridgid/Craftsman have the best suction.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Another vote for Rigid here as well.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

My Craftsman has lasted 10 years and is going strong. Has the detachable motor so you can carry it as a leaf blower. We use that feature all the time to blow up pool toys and air mattresses. I would like to replace it -- only to get one with a smaller footprint. I find I am never filling up the bowl and end up emptying it to clean the filter when it's only around 10% full. So I could have one a quarter of the size if it was just as powerful and had the portable blower but I haven't found that. I would buy another Craftsman, but Rigid being basically the same I'd be ok w that too. The Rigid filters now available do not fit mine... have to get them at Sears.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know if it's worth mentioning but be sure to get wet/dry but maybe they all like that now.


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a Rigid 6 gallon model, and a Craftsman 12 gallon model both run like a champ...the Rigid one I've had close to 14 years and the Craftsman for about 8 years.


----------

